# NEW YORK | 615 10th Avenue | Pro



## Chris08876 (Oct 2, 2015)

*Xinyuan to make Manhattan debut with Hell’s Kitchen condo project*










*Site:*












> *Xinyuan Real Estate is in contract to buy a Hell’s Kitchen development site for nearly $60 million, with the Chinese firm planning its first Manhattan condominium project, according to sources familiar with the transaction.*
> 
> *The site, located at 615 10th Avenue, is home to a Hess Express gas station. Also known as 501-505 West 44th Street, the site offers more than 100,000 buildable square feet.*
> 
> ...


=====================
http://therealdeal.com/blog/2015/11...s-kitchen-condo-project/#sthash.2zmvIDz9.dpuf


----------



## Skylimitone (Mar 17, 2007)

Was in the area Friday and wondered how long that gas station would last. Insane.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

It's not a small plot, but not big either. I guess they might fill it up to the sidewalk.
I wonder what they have in mind for the design, but everything around here is brick.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

Finally skyscrapers also in this zone of Manhattan !!!


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

Ok it's more or less on the edge of lowrise Hell's Kitchen and there is already a highrise on it's block, but there is a sense that skyscrapers slowly sneaking in to this area. Not sure what to think of it, cause I kinda like this skyscraper free island. But I will wait for the renderings before I judge.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

What will be the height and the number of floors ?


----------



## Chris08876 (Oct 2, 2015)

Fabio1976 said:


> What will be the height and the number of floors ?


For now its unknown as the developer is stating the long term goals. Keyword is 100,000 + sq ft of rights. Given other Chinese developers that in the past 2 years debuted into the real estate scene here, they will take advantage of the market, and make a tower that can attract most likely Asian buyers. This tends to be the trend among Chinese developers. Even in the gold coast, nj, mid rises that are funded through far east capital are targeted towards that demographic. 

I'm hoping for something in the 450-500 foot range.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

this ended up being a Target store lol

*Xin Development Receives $108M for 615 Tenth Avenue; Take a Look at Current & Past Renderings*


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

It still looks like crap, even for Hell's Kitchen.


----------

